# Écran le moins brillant possible : iPad mini



## mistik (12 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche le moyen de rendre mon éçran d'iPad mini le moins brillant possible. Aussi ai-je appliqué un filtre "physique" sur l'iPad mini ... mais ce n'est pas suffisant car même en ayant abaissé la luminosité au maximum comme à cet instant où je vous écris, j'en reçois plein les yeux. 

C'est la raison pour laquelle je recherche un soft du type "*shades*" afin d'appliquer "artificiellement" un voile grisé tout comme sur mon mbp. :love:

N'ayant évidemment pas trouvé ce Soft ... sinon je ne ferais pas appel à vos "lumières" ... Pourriez-vous me conseiller vers un tel système ... ou est-ce mission impossible ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2013)

Hello the world !

Y-a-t-il quelqu'un pour sauver la Miss Tique au sujet de son iPad mini ? :love:


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Toujours pas d'idée s'il vous plaît ? :rose:


----------



## Ealdu (27 Mai 2013)

Je crois surtout que l'on ne sait pas exactement ce que tu veux 

Le réglage de la luminosité de l'iPad mini descend très bas  et je ne vois pas en quoi "tu en reçois plein les yeux".
Ton iPad est peut être défectueux?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Il n'est point défectueux, il se trouve que je suis très sensible et que même baissé au minimum l'écran me fait mal aux yeux la nuit. :rose:


----------



## Larme (27 Mai 2013)

Si tu cherches un truc comme _Shades_, faudra voir du côté du JailBreak... Ou alors, ça s'ra un truc supplémentaire physique...
Sinon, je suis intéressé par le film physique que tu as mis, par curiosité... Il me semble que certains films qui empêchent de voir ceux qui ne sont pas devant l'écran (genre le mari/la femme trop curieuse) obscurcissent un peu l'écran...
Ce n'est pas possible pour les utilisateurs de rajouter une sorte de voile gris par dessus à tous les niveaux...


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Il me semble que certains films qui empêchent de voir ceux qui ne sont pas devant l'écran (genre le mari/la femme trop curieuse) obscurcissent un peu l'écran...


J'ai installé un tel film physique sur mon iP4S et ça marche !

J'aurais aimé éviter le jailbreak ... dommage.


----------



## Larme (27 Mai 2013)

mistik a dit:


> J'ai installé un tel film physique sur mon iP4S et ça marche !


Du coup, faudrait trouver le même type de film pour iPad Mini, non ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Certes, mais pour voir des vidéos c'est pas terrible forcément, c'est la raison pour laquelle je m'étais orienté vers un film mat ... mais il n'est pas terrible non plus ...


----------



## Larme (27 Mai 2013)

Tout ce qui me vient à l'idée maintenant, c'est d'acheter des lunettes de soleil...


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Tout ce qui me vient à l'idée maintenant, c'est d'acheter des lunettes de soleil...


Très drôle, j'en ai la *larme* à l&#8217;&#339;il !!!

En tout cas mon mbp avec shades + film mat ... c'est top ... ne pas l'avoir sur l'iPad mini ... c'est pas top !!!


----------



## BlueVelvet (27 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,
J'utilise un film Artvizz, si je me rappelle bien, qui est pas mal du tout quand on aime l'écran mat.
C'est celui-ci je crois:
http://www.artwizz.com/catalog/appl...per_Anti_Fingerprint_MATT_for_iPad_mini/a-477


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

BlueVelvet a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'utilise un film Artvizz, si je me rappelle bien, qui est pas mal du tout quand on aime l'écran mat.
> C'est celui-ci je crois:
> http://www.artwizz.com/catalog/appl...per_Anti_Fingerprint_MATT_for_iPad_mini/a-477


Merci pour ta réponse BlueVelvet, mais je viens de lire sur ledit site que "le film est *faiblement *mat".

As-tu toi aussi une aversion aux écrans "_glossy_" ?


----------



## BlueVelvet (27 Mai 2013)

... en effet je n'aime pas, trop brillant, et les films mats sont sympa pour le tactile aussi, plus doux je trouve...
... et je me rends en regardant mes réglages que je mets la luminosité très bas, je ne m'en étais jamais aperçu! Mais pour moi, à réglage bas (la barre à 0,5cm à peine, disons), ça me convient bien.
Peut-être que d'autres fabricants font des films plus mats, plus prononcés sur ce point...?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

En fait dans le noir, cette luminosité aussi faible soit-elle me gêne.


----------



## vins20100vins (14 Juin 2013)




----------



## mistik (14 Juin 2013)

Avec des lunettes de soleil c'est quand même un peu trop !


----------

